# SATA-IDE adapter not working

## JanErik

Since my new motherboard does not have IDE ports I got a cheap SATA-IDE adapter to be able to use my DVD-RW. It does not seem to work right out of the box; 

 *Quote:*   

> [    3.893946] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfb305000 port 0xfb305280 irq 45
> 
> [    4.212777] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
> 
> [    4.212887] ata4.00: link online but device misclassifed
> ...

 

Any ideas? Does this require any kernel option to be set?

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry, I really must learn how to read.

----------

## JanErik

I can't really spot it here; the motherboard is an ASRock P67 Pro3.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c46 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)

06:00.0 PCI bridge: Device 1b21:1080 (rev 01)

07:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)
```

----------

## roarinelk

This could mean the sata-ide bridge has problems identifying the cdrw drive.

please try with a standard harddisk first, and maybe a simple cdrom/dvdrom drive next.

does it work with windows?

----------

## JanErik

I don't have Windows installed  :Wink: 

Will try a hard disk at some point.

----------

## frostschutz

I'd return the adapter if possible and get a SATA DVD-RW.

----------

